# Look KG186 Monoblade rear brake help needed



## dvancleve (May 30, 2002)

Howdy folks.

I am missing the rear brake mounting "nut" for my KG186. I could cobble something together that would work with the oversized hole, but having the correct piece would be better  Anybody have one to spare or know where I might get one?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## dvancleve (May 30, 2002)

Nothing? Even a picture of what I need would be helpful, otherwise I'm thinking a short piece of tubing (maybe even plastic) to keep the brake mount bolt centered, then a fender washer, maybe a lock washer and then either a plain nyloc nut or the regular brake allen nut...



dvancleve said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> I am missing the rear brake mounting "nut" for my KG186. I could cobble something together that would work with the oversized hole, but having the correct piece would be better  Anybody have one to spare or know where I might get one?
> 
> Thanks, Doug


----------

